

Free Stanford course on developing iPhone software [itunes] - code_devil
http://news.stanford.edu/news/2009/april1/free-iphone-software-development-course-apple-040109.html

======
jgrahamc
I couldn't find any information about whether there's a recommended text to go
with this course. Anyone know if there is?

~~~
billturner
I don't think there's a recommended text at all. If it's like the last one
they put online (minus iTunes), all the reading material will be PDFs on the
course's site.

Keep an eye out here for when they start posting the PDFs and other materials:
<http://cs193p.stanford.edu>

------
melvinram
Hey this looks neat. I'm going set aside a couple hours a day and see if I can
follow along.

~~~
pistoriusp
I followed it last year. It was incredibly helpful and would recommend it to
anyone who's interested in iPhone development.

------
JMiao
very meta

